# Help, I'm stuck on this pattern.



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Help. 

I'm trying to knit this: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80982AD.html?noImages=

I cant' seem to get row 3 right. How sad is that to not be able to get past the third row?? :Bawling: 


Cast on 5 sts.

Row 1: (Right Side) K 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2 â 7 sts.

Row 2: Knit.

Row 3: K 2, yo, k 1, yo, place marker, k 1, place marker, yo, k 1, yo, k 2 â 11 sts.


At this point I end up with 11 stitches, but I have 5 on one end, a marker, then two stitches, then a marker and then 4 stitches. 

I cannot seem to figure out how to put a marker on there and not end up with an uneven number of stitches on either end. 

This is really pathetic. Any hints? 




Row 4: Knit.

Row 5: K 2, yo, k to marker, yo, sl marker, k 1, sl marker, yo, k to last 2 sts, yo, k 2 â 15 sts.

Row 6: K 2, p to last 2 sts, k 2.

Rows 7â8: Rep Rows 5 and 6 â 19 sts.

Row 9: K 2, *yo, k2tog, rep from * to 1 st before marker, yo, k 1, yo, sl marker, k 1, sl marker, yo, 
k 1, **yo, k2tog, rep from ** to last 2 sts, yo, k 2 â 23 sts.

Row 10: K 2, p to last 2 sts, k 2.

Row 11: Rep Row 5 â 27 sts.

Row 12: Knit.

Rep Rows 5â12 nine more times â 171 sts.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

I can't see the pattern. Just a form they want me to fill out.

Maybe you're supposed to have an uneven number on either end?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I'm sorry! I think Lion Brand wants you to register to get the free patterns. 

Here is the pattern:

Cast on 5 sts.
Row 1: (Right Side) K 2, yo, k 1, yo, k 2 &#8211; 7 sts.
Row 2: Knit.
Row 3: K 2, yo, k 1, yo, place marker, k 1, place marker, yo, k 1, yo, k 2 &#8211; 11 sts.
Row 4: Knit.
Row 5: K 2, yo, k to marker, yo, sl marker, k 1, sl marker, yo, k to last 2 sts, yo, k 2 &#8211; 15 sts.
Row 6: K 2, p to last 2 sts, k 2.
Rows 7&#8211;8: Rep Rows 5 and 6 &#8211; 19 sts.
Row 9: K 2, *yo, k2tog, rep from * to 1 st before marker, yo, k 1, yo, sl marker, k 1, sl marker, yo, 
k 1, **yo, k2tog, rep from ** to last 2 sts, yo, k 2 &#8211; 23 sts.

Row 10: K 2, p to last 2 sts, k 2.
Row 11: Rep Row 5 &#8211; 27 sts.
Row 12: Knit.
Rep Rows 5&#8211;12 nine more times &#8211; 171 sts.

Crochet Bind Off
Leave sts on needle. * Insert crochet hook through the next 3 sts and slip off needle, yo and draw through all sts on hook, chain 7; rep from * to last 3 sts, insert crochet hook through last 3 sts and slip off needle, yo and draw through all sts on hook. Fasten off.

FINISHING
Weave in ends


I get stuck on row three with different number of stitches on the ends and when I get to row 5 it's obviously not working..


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sometimes the yarn overs slip under the stitch markers. 
Your okay, I bet that's whats happening to you. 

The stitch between the 2 markers is your center stitch, or spine. 

I did to row 3 & had 5 on either side of the center stitch.

Some shawls have uneven numbers, the last one I just did was that way.

I use these little things I get at Walmart for $2. They are part of jewelry making. In the arts & crafts section. Im not sure they are the greatest on wood needles. Im careful when I slide them & Im using wooden needles.


----------



## Janetm (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks to me that after the first marker you knit one stitch and then put the second marker before the next yarn over. I think you just meed to mover your marker over one.

That's a really pretty pattern, I think I'm going to add it to my list..


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Pearl B and Janet - ty for the help. I cannot for the life of me add the markers the way they say and get them to come out with five on each end and a marker on either side of the center stitch. So I just slid the stitch and put the marker in the right spot. It is the first marker placement that gives me fits. I don't know what I'm doing wrong but at least I can move forward. 

What does it mean when it says on row 5 to "sl marker" ?? Does it just mean to move it over to the other needle? I know that seems like a really dumb question, but they don't say that on the rows where you just knit...so I have just moved it over. Am I supposed to do something different than that?

Can you tell from looking at the pattern if I always only have one stitch between the markers as I go?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Can you tell from looking at the pattern if I always only have one stitch between the markers as I go?


 Yes. Almost, Always, its the spine. Its a y/o before & after the center stitch. You will see as you go the y/o gives a definition to the center stitch & makes it stand out a bit more.



> "sl marker" ?? Does it just mean to move it over to the other needle?


Yes!

Youre getting it!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you so much! 

There is something weird I am doing that always gives me two stitches between the marker but I just slide the stitch over to the other needle, move the marker, and slide it back. 

I got all the way to row 9 and my needle came off my cable!!!! It all fell off in a lump and I can't figure out how to put it back on and I am going to have to start over. :hair


Rats. Just rats. 

Well at least at this point I am very, very familiar with rows 1-5. snort!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hmmm. My needle kit has a little pin thingy you can put through the end of the cable to let you tighten it fully. 

Live and learn.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Pearl B said:


> Sometimes the yarn overs slip under the stitch markers.
> Your okay, I bet that's whats happening to you.
> 
> The stitch between the 2 markers is your center stitch, or spine.
> ...


I think I now have needle envy.

Kasota, that is a pretty pattern! I had a biiiiig plastic circular needle, like a 17. Every couple of rows the cable worked itself loose from the needle, unless I remembered to tighten it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I've made this one!
Pearl is right on, you are probably just getting that yo under the marker.

As too tightening that cable, please do.
Before I got my Addi set, I used to use interchangeable's, I had a shawl going once, rather a complicated lace one too. Had 700 stitches on that cable, when it came undone.:smack
I about died right there. I had to rip out the entire thing. Never again did I forget to check those connections, that's also when I stepped up and started buy the Addis, one or two at a time...:happy:


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

What a bummer on the needle point coming loose and losing your work! 

That sounds like the interchangeable set I have too, the Boye system. I read that is a common problem and you have to keep tightening while working with them. 

Maybe put a "lifeline" in every so often? If it all falls apart, hopefully you could pick it back up from the lifeline? 

I weave my lifelines in a little bit on each side and keep two running if I am working on something I find it difficult or right before a pattern change I'm not too sure of. I've done a lot of practice pieces of different stitches, so I used the lifelines then. 

Then I know if I have to unravel, I can at least get it all back on my needles correctly and not have to start over. 

I should have used lifelines on my socks!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Omg, Hercsmama!!! 

That would be enough to drive me to drink! :smack

And probably switch to crocheting!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have never heard of a knitting life-line!!! What an awesome idea!!!! I'm going to try that one!. 

Oh, Debi, that would have broken my heart to have so many stitches on and then lose it all!!! 

These needles are called Karnations. I really like the cables and I *think* now that I know how to properly attach them I should be okay but I am going to keep checking them and will also try that life-line trick! 

I need to find another trick to help me remember what row I'm on. Maybe I'll put it all in an excel doc so I can put the whole thing in there row by row rather than trying to remember where I am when it says things like "Rep Rows 5&#8211;12 nine more times." That way I could highlight a row when I am done.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

As to lifelines, great thought!
I used to use them quite a bit, still do on occasion.
If your needle has a hole in it, near the connection, I believe the Boyes do, the easiest thing to do is use* UNWAXED* dental floss.
Thread it through the hole, and just knit your row. At the end of the row, simply untie the floss from the needle. It will have been carried along, without being knit.
Works every time, but unwaxed floss is a major thing to remember, the waxed kind can stain some fibers.

As to remembering rows, Kas, go get yourself a little row counter. They sit on your needles, and as you complete a row, just click it to the next number, or turn the little thing on the side, depending on which type you get.
This is what I do, if I have to repeat rows 5-12, I simply start tracking at row 5, and so on until I complete row 12, then on what would be row 13, I set the counter to row 5 again, and so on.
I also have been known to use a separate one, to keep track of how many repeats I've done.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, Debi! These are not Boyle needles but they do have the little hole.  I didn't know they made row counters! I'll be getting one of those tomorrow!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive got 2 row counters also. that way I can keep track of what row & what/how many repeats Ive done. Like the shawl I posted on blocking, I repeated a certain section I think 15 times. I would be lost without my row counters.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

look at you, you brave soul! You are knitting LACE- yes, any knitting with holes in it (on purpose) qualifies as LACE!!!!

Can I recommend an amazing resource and the one that got me started? It is frazzlehead's ebook "Demystifying Lace Knitting"- it really covers all the basics- it is a quick read and explains everything MUCH better than I can anf it has pictures! At $2.99 it is worth every cent!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/171693

and so sorry about those needles "dumping" you knitting. :sob: :sob: :sob: That is certainly an issue with many many needles- when you get your DyakCrafts you will be astounded by the difference in the connector!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH, thank you for the link to that book! I will for sure pick that one up!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> look at you, you brave soul! You are knitting LACE- yes, any knitting with holes in it (on purpose) qualifies as LACE!!!!
> 
> Can I recommend an amazing resource and the one that got me started? It is frazzlehead's ebook "Demystifying Lace Knitting"- it really covers all the basics- it is a quick read and explains everything MUCH better than I can anf it has pictures! At $2.99 it is worth every cent!
> 
> ...



Oooo...thanks. I just started knitting 'lace' to do a market bag. Will happily check out this book.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I got the book! Oh, heavens I love the internet! 

When I was a young whipper snapper everything took so loooong! There would be a trip to the library or a book store and often enough the bookstore would have to order what you wanted and then you would have to wait and wait and wait some more. 

Click, click, download...and there it is!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that ebook totally saved me and got me over the "roadbumps" and the fear of lace knitting!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I DO feel brave! I DO!!! LOL!!! 

I just love you all. There is so much encouragement here it simply warms my heart!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

:happy::happy::happy: It's working!!! :happy::happy::happy:​
I am now on row 32!!! I'm so excited!!! I can't wait to see what it looks like when I am done. I'm already starting to think about the next one!! This could get addictive.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> This could get addictive.


 It is :hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah - I'm already zipping over to Amazon to order some of those blocking things like the ones you have! I've got this pink and green shaded yarn that I am starting to envision as a shawl and it will be thinner yarn that will look best blocked! 

LOL!!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome to the Lace side! We have cookies over here, enjoy!!:nanner:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Simple socks are about as much lace as I've been able to do so far. I wish I didn't have this driving desire to always help and volunteer, I'd have so much time one my hands. If I stop doing any of my volunteering I'm sure I will be eaten up by guilt :sob::bash::help:

I so want to knit a shawl with lace. One day, one day.

I can't wait to see pictures of yours Kasota when you are finished.


----------

